# Releases



## woodd203 (Sep 12, 2007)

I am looking for a new caliper style release but am on a budget. What do you get from the higher end releases and are they worth the money? Any suggestions for a good release for the money? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Woody


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

I had a cheap release when I first started. Upgraded to a scotts last year and havent looked back.


----------



## Bob Keyes (Mar 16, 2011)

Tru-Ball short and sweet FTW it has the best trigger pull of any release I have ever used, 1/16" takeup then it breaks like a glass rod just like a good rifle trigger. IMHO the cause of target panic for release shooters is a CRAPPY trigger pull, it is as important on a release as it is on a firearm. Go to a good shop and test releases with a testing slingshot untill you get one with a trigger pull that you like,

Bob


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

*Jackrabbit*

I bought this one and never looked back...








Jackrabbit Hunting Release 
TXPalerider


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

berto said:


> I had a cheap release when I first started. Upgraded to a scotts last year and havent looked back.


I have 2 Scott releases, had them 20+ yrs, just changed strap on one >>Pd 32$<< each....WW


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

I am new to this so I really dont know squat. but, i did just test 5 different releases and went with the Scott Mongoose. It is fully adjustible which is key for me due to big hands. It also seemed much smoother on the release. It was the only one i did not pull left of target.

I also like the leather strap with buckle instead of the velcro.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

I also vote for scott releases. Other than that I think Trouthunter posted a link to a custom release builder several years ago that were not to terribly expensive and that several 2coolers swore by. 
Maybe he'll dig it up and repost it.


----------



## scrambler (May 28, 2004)

Scott's are well made. You can usually find them used for a good price on ebay or archery classified.


----------



## WRsteveX (Sep 6, 2012)

I had a fuse first, then I lost it. I bought a Scott's sabertooth. They are equally nice I would say. I tried one of the ones that fits around your hand like a cast, or however you would describe it? Went around your wrist and across your palm. I had a buddy that swore it was the best thing since sliced bread. I hated that thing. Could barely hit the target.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

X2, any velcro in the bow blind is a no no...I had a good buck come in real early one time before I was set up. Couldn't get my release on because the velcro was strapped...Its day light and I have a 140'' 9 point in front of me with everything ready but the release. When I said what the heck give it a try he heard it and left to never be seen again..

Jackrabbit release is the way to go..



**** chaser said:


> I am new to this so I really dont know squat. but, i did just test 5 different releases and went with the Scott Mongoose. It is fully adjustible which is key for me due to big hands. It also seemed much smoother on the release. It was the only one i did not pull left of target.
> 
> I also like the leather strap with buckle instead of the velcro.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

WRsteveX said:


> I had a fuse first, then I lost it. I bought a Scott's sabertooth. They are equally nice I would say. I tried one of the ones that fits around your hand like a cast, or however you would describe it? Went around your wrist and across your palm. I had a buddy that swore it was the best thing since sliced bread. I hated that thing. Could barely hit the target.


I'll say this>>it wasn't the release's fault, it was the releasee, I happen to like the velcro, I put mine on before I go up and just roll it around to the backside of my hand while climbing...To each his own tho, BUT I still say it wasn't the release....WW


----------



## altez (Sep 12, 2012)

Scotty Archery is good. I got a Tru Ball Beast II though, so far so good!


----------



## chris33 (Feb 23, 2006)

Tried calling the number on the website for jackrabbit release today and kept getting an operator recording that call could not be completed. Are they still in business? Guess I will go with Scott release.


----------



## snapper tapper (Dec 21, 2006)

scott is a pretty good mid line release ( I shoot a shark and little goose). I would really look at the carters. They are about the best in the $100-150 range. I'm selling one right now, it just did'nt fit my stlye, but they are some of the best.


----------



## BrushyHillGuide (Jun 29, 2012)

A good release with a good trigger is a BIG help. Personally, I like hook releases better than calipers but either is great if you get a good one. If you're hunting (not target shooting) a good Scott or TruBall will really suit your needs. Best thing is to go to a shop and shoot several and see which one suits you.


----------

